
CDC: Zombie Preparedness - tosh
https://www.cdc.gov/cpr/zombie/index.htm
======
mysterydip
I have a game coming out on mobile that initially got rejected for being too
related to the current pandemic. I rethemed it as zombies instead with the
same gameplay, different graphics and sounds. So I can see where it would be
helpful as a topic for them.

------
hkchad
Padi (scuba certification org) has a zombie course, good way to have fun and
learn some new skills underwater.

